# Colnago Tandem



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Now, this is a must have!

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

I have owned a few tandems and triplets in my life and still have three in my garage. I rode a Colnago road tandem once and must say that it was disappointing. I wouldn't mind having one, but they generally go for prices beyond any logic.


----------

